
The First convertible All-Road-Bike - dsego
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/8barbikes/the-8bar-mitte-the-1st-convertible-all-road-bike
======
pedalpete
I don't see this as a real problem being solved. People who are interested in
cyclocross and road riding buy two bikes. Same if you're into touring.

I was thinking that had done something clever with a rotating headset to
change the angles (which has been done before), but they expect you to change
the fork and change your tires. Not difficult, but not something you're going
to do on a regular basis either.

If you're that serious about cycling, you'll have one bike for each. If you're
not that serious, but want the flexibity, you'll get a cyclocross bike and run
roadier tires.

